# Rosette sword runner not fully opening up?



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

I planted it in early dec and about 3 weeks later it shot up a runner. I think it has 5-7 "buds" idk the word on it. By mid January the top one (it's basically floating on the top of the water) leaves were fully opened and growing roots like crazy. Currently the roots are maybe 2 inches from reaching the bottom of the tank. The second to top bud one leaf opened in mid January no further leaves and no roots. The other buds are all just tiny little buds. Several weeks ago I moved it directly under my light thinking that would speed things up, it has not. It had 2 sea chem flourish root tabs. I haven't been as diligent on sea chem flourish cause I didn't think the sword really used the liquid fert? Should I go back to that? My lights are coralife 50/50 10,000k. So what's the problem? Is it supposed to happen this slow? I haven't cut the top one off because I thought all of them are supposed to open before I cut the runner off. Should I just cut the top one off or will the rest of the runner die if I do that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you tried cutting off the one that opened, and grew roots, and planting it? Maybe doing that will cause the mother plant to put it's energy into the other "babies".


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Are you meaning a runner like this?
http://freshwateraquariumplants.com/amazonbiotope/images/E198.jpg

If so, then the simplest way to encourage fast growth would be to pin the runner down to the substrate (just use a stone or something small) and get the roots into the substrate itself. 

If you let it grow un-weighted, then the plant itself will eventually grow heavy enough to pull the runner down to the bottom of the tank, but it will take longer. They are root feeders, so while they can probably pull some nutrients in from the water, they do much better with their roots in the gravel. Until that point, they are mainly pulling nutrients from the mother plant through the runner.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Rainbo said:


> Have you tried cutting off the one that opened, and grew roots, and planting it? Maybe doing that will cause the mother plant to put it's energy into the other "babies".


I would try cutting the one that has rooted, or better yet leave it on the mother plant, and root the new shoot into your substrate. In most cases a sword giving off runners isn't something I would cut I would bury the runner still attached. most plants that give off runners will continue to grow if just planted, and left attached. Than that plant will give off another runner, and so on. If you haven't already done so I would try plant tabs to feed the mother plant, or add flourish to the water which will also feed all the plants you may have. Your lighting seems to be enough. Keep an eye on the leaves, and if they start to get brown spots cut the light back.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rainbo said:


> Have you tried cutting off the one that opened, and grew roots, and planting it? Maybe doing that will cause the mother plant to put it's energy into the other "babies".


This is what I have done in the same circumstance and it worked quite well. It is why one cuts off dying leaves...so the mother plant can use its energy elsewhere. 

The above does not apply to carpeting Swords.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This is what I have done in the same circumstance and it worked quite well. It is why one cuts off dying leaves...so the mother plant can use its energy elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> The above does not apply to carpeting Swords.




So if I cut off the one that has roots the rest of the babies will mature? Or? What doesn't apply to carpeting swords? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you cut off the one that is more mature the mother plant will spend its energy on the smaller babies and on generating new ones. You do not have to do this to carpet plants where the runners grow in the substrate. It only applies to those with aerial runners.


----------

